# Lavell Blanchard



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyone seen or heard anything about Lavell since he left UofM. I heard he was playing in Italy somewhere just wanted to see if anyone found anything more about him so far.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes, he played with Reggio Calabria.

Here his stats
http://www.legabasket.it/player/?id=BLA-LAV-81&year=2003&team=1064

punti=points
Min=minutes
Falli = fouls
Tiri da 2= 2-pointers
Tiri da 3= 3-pointers
R = made
T = attempted
Sc = dunks
Tiri liberi= free throws
Rimbalzi=rebounds
Stoppate = blocks
Palle per= turnovers
Palle rec= steals
A.ss = assists


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the infor on him. How high of level a team is Tris Reggio Calabria?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> Thanks for the infor on him. How high of level a team is Tris Reggio Calabria?


Well, the level of the last season wasn't bad.
Reggio Calabria is a "middle" team ( 8th/11th place on 18, usually ).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Any new news on his team or his play lately?


----------

